# Printing Problems.



## swiftflo (Feb 10, 2014)

I do not seem now to be able to print "borderless" in LR5.

My settings in the print module are : Set to print, single image, zoom to fill.
Layout : Margins (unable to set to zero). (they are left 3.0mm, right 5.0mm, top 3.40mm, bottom 3.40mm).

 Cell size : I cannot set to A4 size, I can only get  - Height 203.2mm and width 289.0mm.

             Page setup (bottom left corner of screen) = A4
             Print settings : Layout > Borderless printing.

With these settings the on screen image before printing show a Margin.

How can I get borderless, I am sure I have printed borderless before.

Thanks


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi swiftflo.

I don't use Canon printers at all but I think that you will find that, if your model printer allows borderless printing, then the solution is in the printer driver.
The print module in Lightroom takes its lead from what the page setup and printer driver tell it.

Tony Jay


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 11, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> Hi swiftflo.
> 
> I don't use Canon printers at all but I think that you will find that, if your model printer allows borderless printing, then the solution is in the printer driver.
> The print module in Lightroom takes its lead from what the page setup and printer driver tell it.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 11, 2014)

I use the Canon Pixma Pro-100. If I have borderless chosen in the printer driver, and then set everything properly in Lightroom I'm able to print borderless. Would you care to share your set up to see if we can help spot any problems? Lightroom can be challenging at first trying to get things set just right. I still struggle occasionally. There seems to be a lot of things to remember that my aged thinker struggles to get around sometimes.


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 12, 2014)

JimHess43 said:


> I use the Canon Pixma Pro-100. If I have borderless chosen in the printer driver, and then set everything properly in Lightroom I'm able to print borderless. Would you care to share your set up to see if we can help spot any problems? Lightroom can be challenging at first trying to get things set just right. I still struggle occasionally. There seems to be a lot of things to remember that my aged thinker struggles to get around sometimes.



Thanks for your reply.

My setup is as my original posting. I cannot understand why I cannot set the "Margins" to zero. I feel if I could do this then I would be able print "borderless"


file:///Users/peterstevenson/Desktop/Untitled.tiff


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 12, 2014)

I think what Jim may be asking for is actual screen grabs of your setup in the Print module.
Several may be needed:
Page setup,
printer driver setup,
overall view of the print module.

Tony Jay


----------



## Cmax (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Swiftflo.  I use Canon printers with Mac OS. In the print module bottom left corner click on 'page setup'. You will see 'paper size'. Click on A4 and to the right of that line is a small arrow. Click arrow and that gives you borderless option. Hope that helps.

Regards, Phil.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 14, 2014)

In Lightroom for Windows:  In the print module, page set up- then in the print set up window click properties. Then, under the Quick Set Up tab, you can check borderless printing.   This may be different depending on your printer driver and due to the fact that you are on Mac.  But, maybe it will help


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies. Today I have found another problem. No way can I get this ix6550 Canon printer to print A3 size images. With all the settings as per my 1st posting I can only get an approx A4 size image on A3 paper.

Here is a screen shot of my print settings.

<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12523587354/player/3da90dcdd4" height="500" width="210"  frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 14, 2014)

You will want to check "Zoom to fill", which isn't checked in your posted screenshot. Also, in your printer driver that is accessed using the "Page Setup" in the lower left-hand corner of the print module screen, you need to be sure to choose borderless printing.


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 15, 2014)

JimHess43 said:


> You will want to check "Zoom to fill", which isn't checked in your posted screenshot. Also, in your printer driver that is accessed using the "Page Setup" in the lower left-hand corner of the print module screen, you need to be sure to choose borderless printing.



Thanks but I have already tried both those.

I am now having to print from CS6, which is okay but would still like to print from LR as I have alway's done.


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't believe this issue is a Lightroom issue per se.
Without the screenshots previously requested no one will be be abel to give you adequate advice.
I would not give up here - there will be a solution.

Tony Jay


----------



## Tony Jay (Feb 15, 2014)

It is worthwhile adding this.
Another post dealing with printing issues has finally been solved - about a week after the initial post!
It was solved because there were screen grabs available to analyse.
Your scenario will be similar in principle, so I can only re-iterate - post the screen grabs and let those who know Canon printers check exactly what is happening.

Tony Jay


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 15, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> It is worthwhile adding this.
> Another post dealing with printing issues has finally been solved - about a week after the initial post!
> It was solved because there were screen grabs available to analyse.
> Your scenario will be similar in principle, so I can only re-iterate - post the screen grabs and let those who know Canon printers check exactly what is happening.
> ...



I have already posted a screen grab of the print module, what other grabs are required ?.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 15, 2014)

Next time you post an image, it would help if you would post it in the message rather than a link that has to be copied and pasted. Use the icon at the top of the reply box:



It might help if we could look at your printer driver settings as well. I know it's frustrating when things like this happen.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 15, 2014)

swiftflo,

That link you posted is to a file on your computer. There is no way any of us can see the screen shot.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 15, 2014)

Actually, I copied/pasted it, and it took me to a website where I was able to look at it. It works but it's kind of awkward. The file was posted on Flickr


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 15, 2014)

Ah, I missed that one. :blush: I saw the first.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 16, 2014)

Please give us screen shots of your printer driver settings when accessed from Lightroom while trying to print the same print you were attempting in the print module screen shot you linked to above.


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 17, 2014)

<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12590684964/player/ffa704f76d" height="409" width="500"  frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>

Is this what you want ?. (Not to sure I am doing the right thing)

Sorry but using Grab I can only get the file to save as a "tiff" which this site will not accept to paste the image in a reply.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 17, 2014)

First of all, did you see my post showing you how to put your screenshot directly in your message? Please  browse back through this thread and find it because it would make it a lot easier to help you. Do you have a more detailed screen in your printer driver? There should be a screen where you are able to set your paper size, quality, paper type, etc. And you can choose whether or not to print borderless. This is in the printer driver, not Lightroom. You need to set print options in both places in order to get full control of what you are expecting to print. I have the Canon Pixma Pro-100, and this is what the first tab of my printer driver looks like:



This is the dialogue I use to set up my paper type and size and quality and whether or not I want to print borderless. After I have set all of those options, then Lightroom will allow me to set up my print job to do a borderless print. But it's a two-step process.


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 18, 2014)

JimHess43 said:


> First of all, did you see my post showing you how to put your screenshot directly in your message? Please  browse back through this thread and find it because it would make it a lot easier to help you. Do you have a more detailed screen in your printer driver? There should be a screen where you are able to set your paper size, quality, paper type, etc. And you can choose whether or not to print borderless. This is in the printer driver, not Lightroom. You need to set print options in both places in order to get full control of what you are expecting to print. I have the Canon Pixma Pro-100, and this is what the first tab of my printer driver looks like:
> 
> View attachment 4481
> 
> This is the dialogue I use to set up my paper type and size and quality and whether or not I want to print borderless. After I have set all of those options, then Lightroom will allow me to set up my print job to do a borderless print. But it's a two-step process.



Thanks for your reply.

I should point out that I am using a Mac and my printer driver screen is not like yours, but in the driver screen the setup is for A3 paper. (there is no setting for paper type,size, quality or wether or not I want borderless, these settings I can only set up in LR).

As I have posted before when I do a "screen Grab" I can only save the file as a "tiff" file and as this site is unable to use "tiff" files I cannot post the screen shot.

Sorry but I don't know were to go from here.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 18, 2014)

And you don't have any way to convert it to a JPEG? Anyway, I don't know anything about Mac computers. Sorry, but I'm afraid I have wasted your time. Hopefully someone else will have a good idea for you.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 18, 2014)

Lightroom can export the tiff as a JPEG. I also do not have experience with a Mac.  Hopefully some of the Mac users can help you.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 18, 2014)

There must be way for you to set those options because there is no way in Lightroom for you to indicate the size of paper you are printing on. That has to be done in the printer driver. Since I'm not familiar with the Mac I cannot tell you how to get to the appropriate screen. But designating paper size and print quality, as well as whether or not to print borderless, is the step that is missing from your printing workflow. And that has to be done in the printer driver.


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 10, 2014)

I do not seem now to be able to print "borderless" in LR5.

My settings in the print module are : Set to print, single image, zoom to fill.
Layout : Margins (unable to set to zero). (they are left 3.0mm, right 5.0mm, top 3.40mm, bottom 3.40mm).

 Cell size : I cannot set to A4 size, I can only get  - Height 203.2mm and width 289.0mm.

             Page setup (bottom left corner of screen) = A4
             Print settings : Layout > Borderless printing.

With these settings the on screen image before printing show a Margin.

How can I get borderless, I am sure I have printed borderless before.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 18, 2014)

swiftflo said:


> As I have posted before when I do a "screen Grab" I can only save the file as a "tiff" file and as this site is unable to use "tiff" files I cannot post the screen shot.



See this post which explains how to take a screenshot that can be included in posts (it also includes a link to a follow-up post with instructions on how to attach it to your posts).


----------



## swiftflo (Feb 19, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> See this post which explains how to take a screenshot that can be included in posts (it also includes a link to a follow-up post with instructions on how to attach it to your posts).



Many thanks for your excellent help. Here are 3 screen shots.


----------



## JimHess43 (Feb 22, 2014)

As far as I can see, everything in those printer settings looks correct. In Lightroom if you have checked zoom to fill, and have pushed your cell size sliders all the way to the right you should be able to print borderless prints.But as I said previously, I know nothing about the Mac so, hopefully, someone else will have a better solution for you.


----------



## swiftflo (Mar 8, 2014)

Okay now getting totally p****d off with LR5. I have this week invested in the Canon Pixma Pro-100 printer,(thought I was do to an upgrade anyway) I now find that I cannot print borderless with this printer. When I print with the above settings I get what is in effect a A4 print to one side of A3 paper.
I can then go into CS6 and do a print but this now prints with a 1inch border.
What the hell is going off ?.


----------



## swiftflo (Mar 9, 2014)

Help - anyone.


----------



## Tony Jay (Mar 9, 2014)

If the settings are exactly the same as the screenshots then it is abundantly clear why an A4 sized print on A3 paper looks as described.
Perhaps I am missing something in the description but asking Lightroom to print A4 but putting A3 into the printer is never going to work correctly.
Please feel free to clarify if I have the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## swiftflo (Mar 9, 2014)

Tony Jay said:


> If the settings are exactly the same as the screenshots then it is abundantly clear why an A4 sized print on A3 paper looks as described.
> Perhaps I am missing something in the description but asking Lightroom to print A4 but putting A3 into the printer is never going to work correctly.
> Please feel free to clarify if I have the wrong end of the stick.



Sorry but I do not follow you.

Using the settings as shown I insert a A3 size paper in the printer expecting an A3 size image to be printed on it, not a A4 size image on a A3 size paper.


----------



## DaveS (Mar 9, 2014)

Your screen prints show that you have selected A4 as the target paper size.   And you indicate that you are putting A3 size paper in the printer.    That isn't likely to produce what you are looking for.    Try picking A3 as the paper size in the print dialog (see the print settings, first of the 3 pictures you posted).


----------



## swiftflo (Mar 10, 2014)

DaveS said:


> Your screen prints show that you have selected A4 as the target paper size.   And you indicate that you are putting A3 size paper in the printer.    That isn't likely to produce what you are looking for.    Try picking A3 as the paper size in the print dialog (see the print settings, first of the 3 pictures you posted).



Whoa sorry did not notice that, I am sure I was putting in A3 paper, will try again tomorrow.


----------



## swiftflo (Mar 11, 2014)

As I thought I had made a mistake when I did the screen shot. I am defiantly setting everything up for A3 paper. Just tried again to print a photo to A3 size and only get approx A4 size at the end of a sheet of A3 paper.On the A3 paper I am getting a 2inch border top and bottom and a blank end on the paper approx 5 inches wide.


----------



## swiftflo (Mar 11, 2014)

I have now spent an hour on the Adobe Lightroom forums and it seems looking at the postings that my problem is common with Mavericks and that there seems to be a bug in LR5.


----------

